# Hey. INFJ type 1 here



## Vivz (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello people!
I found this forum very nice. I need something worthwhile to distract me these days, so here I am.

I'm from Porto Alegre, a city in the extreme south of Brazil. I'm 20 and study Psychology in college. Thats it


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Vivz and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Vivz. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey and welcome to PC. ^_^


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Vivz! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining us. We hope you have a great time with us. :happy: INFJ's are awesome little beings.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, Vivs. Welcome to the cafe.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome.

What do you aspire to do once you get your degree?


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Why hello there


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

welcome ! I love brazian soap operas. 
they can be intellectual too, which makes them awesome. :crazy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome. 
Very expressive avatar, I dig it.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

INFJs :happy:

Love your name.

Hello and welcome.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Bem vinda .


----------



## PurtyLady (Jun 17, 2009)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

Vivz said:


> I need something worthwhile to distract me these days, so here I am.


You're in luck. I am told I am quite distracting.


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey there, Vivz. Glad to have another NF, and just as glad to see another psych major aboard! Help us psych people out--what are your hopes for your degree?

Give this place a couple of days and you should feel pretty welcome here. Have fun distracting yourself roud:


----------

